# Loon Mountain - 1/10/2004



## ChileMass (Jan 11, 2004)

Up at Loon for a mix of business and pleasure, my car thermometer read -11*F when I exited I-93 at 830AM on Friday - it was freakin' cold, baby.  The view from our meeting room on Friday showed VERY few souls hardy enough to be on the slopes, and I felt bad for the staff working the lifts.  Went down to about -20*F both nights - coldest I have seen in a while.  

Saturday was not as cold as Friday, but still pretty darned brisk at Loon yesterday.  Big board at the gondola base said 0*F at base, and -13*F at the top on Sat AM.  Meetings finished at 1230PM, finally got on the slopes at 130PM, and the cover really wasn't too bad.  Took a couple runs down Walking Boss to get warmed up, but by then the sun was setting fast behind the hill and the light was getting really flat.  Rode the gondola back up to the top and tried to stay on the West side of the hill towards the sun (CrossCut, Upper/Lower Picked Rock, etc), but once the sun went behind the hill for good, the temp dropped like a stone and we were done by only 330PM.  Wind was variable - there would be none and then it would gust hard - strange.  Not bad cover, considering it's all man-made.  Big sheets of blue ice occasionally, but avoidable for the most part.  Most of the diamond trails looked very scratchy with not a lot of cover, so we avoided them.  Last item - boy are the snow guns LOUD at loon.  You couldn't get within 50 yeards of some of them without risk to your hearing......


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice to see a Loon report. We'll be up there for a mid-week (Sunday night through Thursday night) stay at the Mountain Club at the end of February. I can hardly wait!  8)


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah - that's where we stayed.  The Mountian Club is great - nice spa, nice restaurants, ski-in/ski-out, everything you need.......


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Yeah - that's where we stayed.  The Mountian Club is great - nice spa, nice restaurants, ski-in/ski-out, everything you need.......


Cool, CM. Do they have a ski check, or anything like that?


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 11, 2004)

Hmmmmm - I was on my own up there, so I left my skis in my car and just grabbed them when I needed them.  Didn't see a ski check at the hotel, but they certainly seem to have everything else.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2004)

So, the Mountain Club on Loon sounds like a really nice place. Anything else I should know about it?


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 12, 2004)

You'll have a great time.  There are lots of kids around.  Not sure whether you reserved a suite or 2 rooms, but all the rooms are "doubled up" off the main hallway, that is, you enter a small vestibule-kinda thing off the hotel hall, and there are 2 rooms that have doors that face each other.  Not exactly a suite, but better than single rooms off a hall......


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2004)

We've got the suite. Is that what you described? There will be four adults and my one year old.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 12, 2004)

My company sent me this info as we were preparing to go to Loon for these meetings:


"The following types of accommdations are available at the Mountain Club on Loon:

Club Room - A traditional hotel room featuring a king-sized bed.
Studio Room - Larger room offering a sitting area, Queen-sized Murphy bed, two twin-sized day beds, a dining area seating four, and kitchenette.
Suites - Combination of a Club Room and a Studio Room."


My co-workers who brought their families typically all had suites, and the feedback was uniformly positive.  Didn't hear a bad word from anyone, and everyone seemed to have a great time despite the cold.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks CM. Looking forward to it!


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks very much for the report! Sounds like the snowmaking has improved the general ski conditions now that it is cold.


----------

